# Bacon Cheeseburger Fattie (Some Q View)



## gulf shucker (Jun 7, 2015)

Heres a bacon cheeseburger fattie I threw together last night with sauted onions and green bell peppers. I used 1 and 1/2 lbs ground chuck and sharp american cheese. After smoke, I crisped up the bacon a little more in a hot skillet. 













Snapchat--4179954324370301232.jpg



__ gulf shucker
__ Jun 7, 2015


















20150606_192528.jpg



__ gulf shucker
__ Jun 7, 2015


















20150606_193729.jpg



__ gulf shucker
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks good,but we need a up close shot to see the center!:biggrin:


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 8, 2015)

WB, Good looking fattie !


----------



## gulf shucker (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks  guys, I can't believe I forgot the close up shot! Oh well, excuse to smoke another one!


----------

